# Someone to print my decals!



## gmanp (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm in dire need of someone who can print my custom HO and 1/32 scale slot car decals. There's a lot of fine detail in them as well as white and gold. I had one guy who did a fantastic job with his ALPS printer but it seems he's dropped off the face of the earth. I've tried contacting a few other people/printing businesses but no one gets back to me. If there is anyone out there with an ALPS printer or something that delivers the same quality *please let me know!*


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Gmanp,

You might give Roger Miller at RMT Customs a try. He did some decals for me and they came out good. You can also give Pattos Place a try. I think he's overseas in Australia, but I've heard he does good work. Below are the links to these guys. :thumbsup: 

RMT Customs - http://www.rmtcustoms.com/

Pattos Place - http://members.optushome.com.au/pattosplace/


----------



## Starfighterace (Sep 14, 2005)

If you have the art work ready, I can do it for you. I have some Alps printers with a wide arange of color carts that should fit your needs. Contact me for further info.

starfighterace at yahoo dot com


----------



## gmanp (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll give them a try!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

indycals.com
will work in any scale, best stuff I have ever seen...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

gmanp said:


> Hello everyone. I'm in dire need of someone who can print my custom HO and 1/32 scale slot car decals. There's a lot of fine detail in them as well as white and gold! [/B]


what is on them?


----------



## gmanp (Aug 11, 2006)

I have new and vintage NASCAR designs as well as custom designs for coupes, LeMans Porsche and Ferrari's, and a few other designs for a hi-boy, superbird, etc., etc.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Will you be selling these?


----------



## gmanp (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, I'll be selling some and keeping some for my own collection. I've sold them on E-Bay in the past and have gotten some nice compliments. I've got quite a few ready to go now, I just need the decals!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what is your ID on 'the bay'?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Are they ready to print?*

I recently went to a small local print shop and had them print decals I had made on my computer. I have a standard inkjet printer and it's no good for making decals at home (IMHO). I brought my own decal paper and just walked in with the digital images on a disk. It cost me about $8.00 and the guy was cool about it too (no attitude like the job was not worth it/too small etc). A lot of local (non-big box print/copy centers) take great pride and interest in their work and all things "printable". It's an offbeat request and one that they rarely (if ever) get asked to attempt. I'm sure many would jump at the chance just to try and see if "they can". It took the guy 10 to 15 minutes tops to do it. 

tjd


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

Great idea, my Inkjet is lousy too. Absence of color [white] that ALPS provides. Also, no matter Inkjet density chosen, other colors are never dark enough.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*decals, decals, decals*

Have also had Amy on E-PAY make me up decals before. She does custom finger nail waterslides and they work on slot cars also.

The world needs more Iron Cross decals. All different colors!:woohoo:

Bob...search nail decals...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Have also had Amy on E-PAY make me up decals before. She does custom finger nail waterslides and they work on slot cars also.
> 
> The world needs more Iron Cross decals. All different colors!:woohoo:
> 
> Bob...search nail decals...zilla


Bob,
Great color on that 57. If you decide to unload that thing, lmk.
Thanks, Dave
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

